# A Review: Ryobi 15" Surface Cleaner for Gas Pressure Washer



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have one and am amazed at how well it works on concrete surfaces. May try it on my older deck to see how it works on wood, but I'll surely need to be mindful of the pressure nozzles being so close to the wood.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> I have one and am amazed at how well it works on concrete surfaces. May try it on my older deck to see how it works on wood, but I'll surely need to be mindful of the pressure nozzles being so close to the wood.


Saw a youtube video where a guy was using one on his fence. He was happy with how quick it cleaned it, but I would want to know what the wood looked like afterwards.

I have one I use on my driveway. Cut the time by at least 50%.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a similar Generac surface cleaner. But it is rectangular not round, and has 4 or 5 jets. Makes doing the driveway and rear Trex deck so much easier.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> Saw a youtube video where a guy was using one on his fence. He was happy with how quick it cleaned it, but I would want to know what the wood looked like afterwards.
> 
> I have one I use on my driveway. Cut the time by at least 50%.


I would think it would be quite unwieldy trying to use a surface cleaner vertically.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah, this one must be modified.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

That is definitely modified.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd find it interesting what was applied to the fence for cleaning demonstration purposes.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'd find it interesting what was applied to the fence for cleaning demonstration purposes.


I am not sure what you mean. Do you think the black was some sort of product he applied just so his demonstration would be more dramatic?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> I am not sure what you mean. Do you think the black was some sort of product he applied just so his demonstration would be more dramatic?


 That would be my opinion. Have you ever seen dirty aged wood look like new wood that has just been stained and varnished after cleaning?:wink2:




Edit: Edit:


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That would be my opinion. Have you ever seen dirty aged wood look like new wood that has just been stained and varnished after cleaning?:wink2:
> 
> Edit: Edit:



You may be right, the black does look pretty even for what is supposed to be "aged" wood.


----------

